# Self diagnostic trouble



## FreeRide199 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Just bought my second Nissan Sentra I've ever owned for a winter beater, its a 2001 Sentra XE auto. I owned a 2002 Sentra GXE auto before this one and know about the "pedal dance" to get the ecu to read the fault codes. Well my problem is I tried this on my sentra that I have now the 2001 as it has a SES light on and couldnt get it to work at all no matter how many times I tried it while on my 2002 that I owned I had no troubles doing it. Also on my 2001 it has a O/D flash at start up meaning the trans is stuck in safe mode which means stuck in third gear! Tried doing the diagnostic mode for that also where you move the shifter while clicking the O/D in a sequence and could not get it to work. So my question is are the 2001 sentras differant from the 2002's on how you put them into diagnostic mode? Any imput would be much appreciated!


----------

